# bellville 4-28



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey guys my father and i hit bellville yesterday evening...did very well on good sized ones. dad had one sauger close to 3 1/2 lbs on and it got off as well as a beautiful smally around 2lb but we came home with a 10 fish limit all over 16 inches...keep on trucking...bass tourney at belpre oh took 13 lb to win...its that time of year!!!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My Brother and I hit Bellville tonite 4/28 and did pretty good too caught a few 18- 20 in Eyes and a bunch of Smaller ones , Biggest fish of the night was a 10lb Drum my Brother caught on a Green twister. Hopefully this Rain dont Muddy up the water to much


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Are you guys catching any bass? I think I'm going to fish the little hocking this weekend any advice.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

bass tourney going out of belpre on saturday....bass are starting to bite will be in the tourney on sunday so cant throw my advice for the bass out there....but the lil hocking will be full of boats on saturday.


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

anyone fishing belleville dam lately?


----------



## duknut (May 13, 2008)

we fished it fri,sat and sunday we did real well fri and sat but it seemed to die off on sun. we fished the ohio side caught all fish(1 flathead ,40-50 sauger ,1 striper) on 1/4 oz green jig with green twister tipped with BIG minnies fished very very slow in 17 fow.


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the report. i'm hoping to make it down next weekend


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We fished Bellville last night for a few hours and caught a pretty good mix of fish. Ended up with 32 Saugeyes, 27 Whipers, 11 Drum, 9 Channel Cats, 2 Spots and 1 very nice Smallie that topped the scale at 3.3 lbs


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

is the river up below bellville? were you from bank or boat?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Water was up maybe a foot , and we were fishing from Bank


----------

